# --->Ports bei einem Router freschalten<---



## MasterLutz (2. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute...
hab ein Problem mit meinem Router.Ich will das Spiel Pes4 im Internet spielen.Dafür muss man den Port 5739 freischalten oder weiterleiten.Und das als udp.Aber bei mir im Menu vom Router kann man das nicht einstellen.Hab ein Screenshot gemacht vom menu.Ist das richtig was ich da gemacht habe?Oder muss man noch was machen?Also es geht nicht, wie ich es jetzt eingestellt habe.Hab den Teledat Router 630.
SRY WENN DIESES THEMA NICHT HIER REINGEHÖRT..fand kein anderen Platz.
Also seht euch bitte das Bild an.
MFG MSLutZ


----------



## MCIglo (2. Mai 2005)

Trag mal 5739/UDP in die Felder ein.
Ist 192.168.1.34 dein PC, auf dem du spielen möchtest?


----------



## MasterLutz (2. Mai 2005)

OK versuch ich mal.Ja das ist mein Pc auf dem ich spielen möchte.Ist das richtig so?


----------



## MasterLutz (2. Mai 2005)

Das passte da nicht rein also das 5739/UDP  :-(


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Mai 2005)

Ich nehme an Dein Router differenziert nicht zwischen TCP und UDP, ist bei 'nem Kollegen auch so.
Dementsprechend sollte es reichen einfach nur die Portnummern anzugeben. Moeglicherweise wird noch ein anderer Port als nur der bereits angegebene genutzt.
Vielleicht musst Du auch aktivieren, dass der Router ICMP-Echo-Requests (oder kurz Pings) zulaesst.

Ansonsten ist ein Blick in die Anleitung des Routers nie eine schlechte Idee.


----------



## MasterLutz (2. Mai 2005)

2PC´s müssen ja direkt bei dem Spiel miteinander verbunden werden.Directip oder sowas habe ich mal gehört.Dafür gibts auch ein Port aber den kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Mai 2005)

Ich vermute du bist bei den Falschen einstellungen.
Ich hab einen Router von der Telekom, in dem Dialog hier stellt man normalerweise die Weiterleitung externer Ports speziell auf einen bestimmten Rechner ( mit fester IP ) ein, eigentlich nur Sinnvoll wenn man Serverdienste am laufen hat.
Für Portfreigabe gibt es bei mir extra eine Seite "Spezialanwendungen" die befindet sich auch in den NAT Einstellungen.

Wenn nicht schau mal in das Handbuch


----------

